# I am gonna do it everyone!



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2003)

Ok so Dave has been bugging me to call him on the phone forever. So since his computer is broken at the moment i am going to actually do it. So lets see if he chickens out and sloughs me off. Any bets on what he will do? LOL


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 15, 2003)

Crap...I thought you were getting Breasts  

Don't mislead us again 

DP


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 15, 2003)

Haha DP.

Well i am but not til September.

I did leave a message on Dave's machine ad wait til he hears it...he will freak out.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 16, 2003)

so, was david surprised


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

I dont know ask him. 

DAVE....DAVE...is your heart still beating?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2003)

well Dave????


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 
> 
> DAVE....DAVE...is your heart still beating?



I`d bet its NOT his heart doing the beating


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 16, 2003)

i'm almost tempted to give J'Bo my number by the sounds of it???   no wait, i dont think my heart could take it.


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 16, 2003)

some one is avoiding this thread.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Ummm yep he is....still shocked i geuss...or scared shitless of me.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 16, 2003)

well if all goes well, I may get to see J'Bo live and in person!!


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2003)

I guess he`s still "beating" lol


----------



## Tank316 (Apr 16, 2003)

huh, i never thought i would see the day where david avoids a thread


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

These comments are all true.

He is avoiding, beating and scared.  

NT. I am so glad that your coming to see my comp. Dave said that he may as well, but since he is being such a chicken shit...who knows.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> some one is avoiding this thread.



He's probably chatting with Burner.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

I heard that about him.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

I think they're Buds....you might have some competition.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Competition? What are you talkin about?
There is NOTHING going on between us otherthan chatting as friends. So if Burner is interested..then take him. LOL.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Sorry, I must have misinterpreted. Nah, Burner's not my type......he's a DUDE.


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> I`d bet its NOT his heart doing the beating



aren't you a comedian???


----------



## Tboy (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Nah, Burner's not my type......he's a DUDE.



When did you go straight???


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> so, was david surprised




somewhat surprised but had the gut feeling she was going to!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Dave...finally decided to join the thread hey. YOU CHICKEN SHIT!

DM... sorry i thought that he was your "partener"


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Ahh, here we go with the usual IM barrage o' gayness. Don't you people ever tire of being tiresome?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey dont include me in that statment...i was never around for the buggin process. I seriously just thought that you were on the "same team" from skimming over the other threads.

sorry..


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

No appologies required......I guess.


----------



## Tboy (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Ahh, here we go with the usual IM barrage o' gayness. Don't you people ever tire of being tiresome?



Bah!  Youre no fun any more.  I know you are "probably" not gay,  But it was a good chance to take a cheap shot. 

J'bo on the other hand...  Really thought you were.  And that's funny in itself.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)




----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

And still no Dave to give us his comments from the peanut gallery. CLAM.


----------



## Tboy (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> And still no Dave to give us his comments from the peanut gallery. CLAM.




You must have scared him real bad


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> Bah!  Youre no fun any more.  I know you are "probably" not gay,  But it was a good chance to take a cheap shot.
> 
> J'bo on the other hand...  Really thought you were.  And that's funny in itself.



Sure I'm fun! Just in a HETEROSEXUAL sort of way. *thumps T-Boy in the head*
J'bo, on the other hand, is confused and disoriented, hence her interest in David.....who I think is more interested in Burner.....who is interested in God only knows what. But we shouldn't hold that against her....she's carb depleted.....or just depleted. 

Keep the cheap shots coming....we have to give AlBob a reason to feel superior..


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Arent you brilliant DM. You think of this all my your self? You carb eatin pickled headed nim rod. Ever heard of egging people on? Well Dave was friggin buggin me for hours about being scared to call or contact him so this is the reason for this thread. Now that you said this he is most likely sitting back in his chair reading this and Laughing His Ass Off. Thanks nerd.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Arent you brilliant DM. You think of this all my your self? You carb eatin pickled headed nim rod. Ever heard of egging people on? Well Dave was friggin buggin me for hours about being scared to call or contact him so this is the reason for this thread. Now that you said this he is most likely sitting back in his chair reading this and Laughing His Ass Off. Thanks nerd.



Pickleheaded Nim Rod? Original.
Firstly, we shouldn't make assumptions. Secondly, don't blame me for Dave's disinterest in conversing with you or his inability to respond. Finally, don't you think you're being a bit defensive? 
Oh, by the way, there's this neat little feature called a PM.....why don't you use it.


----------



## david (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Competition? What are you talkin about?
> There is NOTHING going on between us otherthan chatting as friends. So if Burner is interested..then take him. LOL.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

K, flip off all of you.
I am not talking to either of you.
How rude picking on a dieting girl.


----------



## Tboy (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> K, flip off all of you.
> I am not talking to either of you.



Dang, DM and Dave... you guys just blew a good thing.


----------



## Tboy (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> we have to give AlBob a reason to feel superior..



  Don't boost his ego,  He's bad enough as it is.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> K, flip off all of you.
> I am not talking to either of you.
> How rude picking on a dieting girl.



Oh yeah? Well....take THIS!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

They sure did.  
You will be kickin yourselfs for that one.
Plus just to add onto your little come-back-athon DM: 1st pickleheaded nim rod is original, 2nd Dave is interested and we do chat behind IM doors (used to), 3rd yes i am, 4th i do PM but i enjoy bugging him in front of eveyone and lastly, YOU ARE HOMOSEXUAL i saw it on another site. www.nakedmen.com you are the #1 member there.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

And THIS!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

YOU ARE SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DEAD. That was the rudest, most cruel thing i have ever seen. JERK.


----------



## Tboy (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Oh yeah? Well....take THIS!




 Can I have one?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Your dead


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

HOMO EH? I see you enjoy your punishment! (Jeeze, I've been around mmafiter too long. ) Well hows-about HOMO THIS


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

This is so not fair. Where is EARWAX when i need him. Seriously your going to make me cheat.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Ah, you should have considered this before you attacked DaMayor! Oh yes, I am familiar with carb depletion.....the headaches, the fatigue,  the mood swings.....well, nobody calls me a Homo and gets away with it......even my wife!
Hence, I offer you this!






Oh yeah baby! Bet those salivary glands are rockin' now!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

I think we're going to be great friends.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Yah great friends..no doubt...Mr.Sensitivity.

Once i find your weekness...you are mine.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Too late sweetheart (pardon the pun) these guys have already conditioned me...I have no weaknesses left. 

_EX_Doughnut Queen? Hmmmm.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Your so so sad.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Gosh, I don't know what to say........


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Your so so sad.



YOu got it. The fucker is SAD..  Thats his weakness

Let me introduce mysef

Big Daddy


----------



## butterfly (Apr 16, 2003)

DM, you should be ashamed of yourself for the way you've treated our J'Bo  

Oh for shame!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 16, 2003)

Hey, she hits pretty hard y'know.  

Oh MJ, don't bother, the gay issue has already been addressed and you missed it.....now shoo.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Yeah,, and I am sure you were the STAR.. LOL

not Fuck Off, I am trying to introduce myself


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by butterfly *_
> DM, you should be ashamed of yourself for the way you've treated our J'Bo
> 
> Oh for shame!



Damn rights. Thanks B.
They dont appreciate me. Especially Dave.

Hey MJ. Good to see you.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 16, 2003)

i appreciate you, and will continue in any rated form, R, N-C 17, X rated......


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

Really now. We have a whole heard of comdeians here now.


----------



## lina (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tank316 *_
> huh, i never thought i would see the day where david avoids a thread



Hmmm... I guess BUN BUNZ came home and found that message of J'bo's on the machine so now he's in the dog house!


----------



## Dero (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hmmm... I guess BUN BUNZ came home and found that message of J'bo's on the machine so now he's in the dog house!


Dave in da dog house?????
   
Dat must be a mighty BIG dawghouse!!!
Hiya J'Bo!!!
Wazzzzzzzzzzzzzzzup babe?
Da big pussies bugging ya?


----------



## Dero (Apr 16, 2003)

Lina   ,how goes it???


----------



## lina (Apr 16, 2003)

Hiya Dero, how are you?


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2003)

This thread is too cool.

I like your style of attack DM  way to OWN someone


----------



## Dero (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hiya Dero, how are you?


Pretty good !!!You?


----------



## Dero (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> This thread is too cool.
> 
> I like your style of attack DM  way to OWN someone



You call dat OWNING?????


----------



## kuso (Apr 16, 2003)

Actually I do........it was in retaliation


----------



## Dero (Apr 16, 2003)

I see...OH DAT!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by kuso *_
> This thread is too cool.
> 
> I like your style of attack DM  way to OWN someone



Kuso= Yah his style is really original and well thought out....NOT.

L= Apparently Bun Bunz is only his "friend" now. HAHA. Anyways i bet he is feeling under the weather right now cause he has been sleeping on the curb.  Serves him right for teasing me and thinking that i wouldnt call him.

Kuso= BTW what the heck are you talkin about owning me..he doesnt own anything but a pair of ripped up old undies

Dero= Hey babe. You missed alot of fun here today. We laughed alot. More like i laughed AT DM making a fool outta himself

JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE RELIATION. I am working on a good one for DM. Wait until he gets a  call to his house...to his wife..haha....k that is a little too cruel....but something is brewing and i cant wait to...


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Dave...finally decided to join the thread hey. YOU CHICKEN SHIT!
> 
> DM... sorry i thought that he was your "partener"



what is a partener???   

I would never evade a thread you submit!  If time was of essence yesterday.... I would creamed you all!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Partner Dave...you know a same sex friend.

Creamed us all hey.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> They sure did.
> 2nd Dave is interested and we do chat behind IM doors (used to),
> 
> ...



*Who is this about?? *


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

YES DM is the dork in this thread (amoungst others) 

 Morning DM.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hmmm... I guess BUN BUNZ came home and found that message of J'bo's on the machine so now he's in the dog house!



  Funny Lina!  If you only knew!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Knew what Dave.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> And still no Dave to give us his comments from the peanut gallery. CLAM.



Hardee Har Har!  I'm here... your all queer... get use to it!


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Pickleheaded Nim Rod? Original.
> Firstly, we shouldn't make assumptions. Secondly, don't blame me for Dave's disinterest in conversing with you or his inability to respond. Finally, don't you think you're being a bit defensive?
> Oh, by the way, there's this neat little feature called a PM.....why don't you use it.



Calm down there Damayor.... shouldn't you be defended yourself against MMA????  

I'm highly interested in anything J'bo says!


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Kuso= Yah his style is really original and well thought out....NOT.
> 
> L= Apparently Bun Bunz is only his "friend" now. HAHA. Anyways i bet he is feeling under the weather right now cause he has been sleeping on the curb.  Serves him right for teasing me and thinking that i wouldnt call him.



What fictious world are you all living in?? Why would I kick myself out of my own place???  

Hmmnnnn...


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Partner Dave...you know a same sex friend.
> 
> Creamed us all hey.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Knew what Dave.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Who are you? Delayed response man? Don't answer immediately.......like you would anyway.......Bock Bock.*pretends to flap his wings*


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh good morning J'bo....Yeah, I love you too.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

dave= you said to Lina "if you only knew". What is that supposed to mean? Tell us oh little one.

dm= yes i saw him trying to flap his wings and try to get outta this mess. tempt jenny into making a long distance phone call hey..then the feathers on the bird get all ruffled

oh yah morning picklehead.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

hey baby!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> JUST WAIT UNTIL YOU SEE RELIATION. I am working on a good one for DM. Wait until he gets a  call to his house...to his wife..haha....k that is a little too cruel....but something is brewing and i cant wait to...



How do I get on this calling list?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by david *_
> Funny Lina!  If you only knew!



Well ... rule 2343323.123e states: "If any IM member uses the phrase 'If you only knew' in any way, the above said member must provide a full explanation to the full approval of IM members.  So to bring in the specifics Dave ...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

He is too chicken to tell.


Hey we need a chicken smilie here people.


----------



## Tboy (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> He is too chicken to tell.
> 
> 
> Hey we need a chicken smilie here people.




It's weak, but it all I could find.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Tboy *_
> It's weak, but it all I could find.



WT Funk??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Yah that is week. Kinda looks like D though, with the bow in his hair.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

real funny.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

BTW Everyone..i think....well i dont know if i am gonna comepete in Edmonton anymore..


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Okay, I'll bite.......Why not?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Just not having fun anymore...can't think...don't like who i am...don't like the things i say or think when i am dieting...and dont know if i can get to where i want to go in 5.5 weeks.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Listen, in order for me to effectively respond to this without destroying what has turned out to be a perfectly disfunctional relationship, I'd have to PM you.

I mean, if I were to say something positive and sincere, I run the risk of someone thinking that I'm a nice guy, and that would defeat the purpose of my existence here at IM. 

Y'know I bet this will be followed by some smart ass making a joke about me not being a nice guy.......


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Listen, in order for me to effectively respond to this without destroying what has turned out to be a perfectly disfunctional relationship, I'd have to PM you.
> 
> I mean, if I were to say something positive and sincere, I run the risk of someone thinking that I'm a nice guy, and that would defeat the purpose of my existence here at IM.


   
Oh...Sorry...
You DM, a nice guy?????You don't have to worry,we  all know that you are NOT THAT!!!!
You're reputation is not tarnished,not to worry!!!   
Even J'Bo can see throught that.
RIGHT J'Bo?????


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Stand down, Grandpa Spokes. Isn't it time for your leave in conditioner or something?


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BTW Everyone..i think....well i dont know if i am gonna comepete in Edmonton anymore..


Pssssssssssssssssssst,J'Bo!!!!

SUCK IT UP!!!!!!! 
You quiting????
Remember last year about the same time AWAY from dat comp???
You were saying da same thing, you persevered and look at WHICH position you came out with...

Sorry,I just had to say that!!!
No pampering,you're ready to throw away ALL the HARD WORK you've done so far, being ONLY 5 weeks away????
If you QUIT,you'll hate yourself EVEN MORE!!!
Sorry,if this sounds HARSH but...
Your choice I guess...
Just my 2 cents!!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

...and if this is the case...
Might as well go back to Jam busters...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

I know D. Just a bad day/bad week. Feel like sleeping the rest of the week away, and that maybe what i am going to do when i get home tonight. I only had one and a half week off from my last comp. in March and then i went back to dieting again. After i am done these 2 comps. it will be like 25 weeks of dieting. I am scared that my brain cells wont return.


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

mind over matter!!!
Don't even think of quiting!!!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

Can you please explain to me the relationship between dieting and braincells?


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

...so what happened to THIS LADY???


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Are you dieting too? You don't know. 

I just meant that i can't think..write...coomunicate...or have sex properly when i diet.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Dont know where she went. I can't effin remember anything.


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

I certainly understand what you're saying right now!!!
LOUD n' CLEAR!!!
You're right,I'm not dieting therefore I don't know ,but I know for a fact that when I start somethng I DON'T QUIT!!!
That's the lady I thought I knew...


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

OK,J'Bo,you said yourself you are having a rough day,no sense in throwing all that hard work out the window,because of that ONE rough day,IS IT????


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

No actually i wasnt saying that you dont know what your talkin about at all D.


----------



## lina (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> BTW Everyone..i think....well i dont know if i am gonna comepete in Edmonton anymore..



Great work DAMAYOR!!!!  see what you did?!!!!! 

Jenny don't quit now! Listen to Dero!

We are ALL watching you  and we know you can do it!


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Yes, you're right, it's my fault....I'll take full responsibility.


----------



## lina (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Yes, you're right, it's my fault....I'll take full responsibility.



daMayor  lina


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Yes, you're right, it's my fault....I'll take full responsibility.


For what???
J'Bo is the only one that can control this whole dilema...
She is the one having a BAD DAY and saying that the next five weeks are not worth it,that the comp is not worth it...
I don't think DM had anything to do nor can he do anything to change the turn of events...
J'Bo is the only one!!!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> Listen, in order for me to effectively respond to this without destroying what has turned out to be a perfectly disfunctional relationship, I'd have to PM you.
> 
> I mean, if I were to say something positive and sincere, I run the risk of someone thinking that I'm a nice guy, and that would defeat the purpose of my existence here at IM.
> ...






> _*Originally posted by Lina *_
> Great work DAMAYOR!!!!  see what you did?!!!!!



Sorry, I'm a bit slow in my old age.  What exactly did DaMayor do?  Looks like a show of support via PM to me.


----------



## MJ23 (Apr 17, 2003)

YES.. DM aka the "Dysfunctional Member" is truly a nice little girl


----------



## lina (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_
> For what???
> J'Bo is the only one that can control this whole dilema...
> She is the one having a BAD DAY and saying that the next five weeks are not worth it,that the comp is not worth it...
> ...



Hey, I was only joking and giving him a hard time Dero! 

Sheesh! You are a tad too serious right before the weekend!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey, I was only joking and giving him a hard time Dero!



Then it looks like I owe you an appology also, I thought you were blaming DM for J'Bo's situation.  Sorry.  














P.S. to DaMayor:  You still suck though.


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Hey, I was only joking and giving him a hard time Dero!
> 
> Sheesh! You are a tad too serious right before the weekend!


Weekend,what weekend????Are we there yet?Is it da weekend already???


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

No one is responsible for my mood today...other than me...cheating...stressing about the snow...anxious about everything i have to do before the comp....sexual frustration...not talking to my soulmate...my sister leaving town...my calfs killing me...etc. It is time to stop whining and get to work though.


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Just not having fun anymore...can't think...don't like who i am...don't like the things i say or think when i am dieting...and dont know if i can get to where i want to go in 5.5 weeks.



This is the same reason why Deeann is no longer  competing.  There are many different avenues of fitness you can take.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

I am almost done feeling sorry for myself.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh stop it! You're tearing me apart inside! You people are so cruel... Okay Okay....I'll leave.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2003)

J'Bo, sounds like the old low carb duldrums(sp).  That is the one part of dieting I do not miss.  What I do miss though is standing on stage knowing I was up there because I did what others were not willing to do.  How low are your carbs right now?  You are five weks out right.  have you tried adding a little EFA to your diet.  That helped me get my brain firing on all cyclinders again.  Or at least as many as they were firing on before.  Hang in there.  Remember, dieting is not supposed to be fun...competing is.

Bo


----------



## david (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Are you dieting too? You don't know.
> 
> I just meant that i can't think..write...coomunicate...or have sex properly when i diet.



#1 main thing when dropping your bf to nil'.  I can't say I know how you feel right at this moment but when my drops, I feel like I can't think and I'm cranky as fuck!


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_sexual frustration



Ya' know, if you'd put a little meat on your bones I could help you with that.  














Oh piss off, it was funny.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

A= I am trying to get some meat on my bones.

BO= I just added some hempoil yesterday...i will be better tommorrow (when the snow melts)

Dave= cranky hey..yah i know what thats all about...i am sure you even feel my crankyness all the way down south.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 17, 2003)

I was going to respond, but I was afraid Lina would attack me again......Evil Evil Little Woman!


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2003)

I would love to get some of your snow.  It's already getting too damn hot here.  I miss cold weather.  But when the bf and carbs are low, snow is a bitch.


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am almost done feeling sorry for myself.


You done now??


----------



## lina (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by DaMayor *_
> I was going to respond, but I was afraid Lina would attack me again......Evil Evil Little Woman!



Afraid?

Hehehe....that was easy!

Boo! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I'm not evil...just an


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> I would love to get some of your snow.  It's already getting too damn hot here.  I miss cold weather.  But when the bf and carbs are low, snow is a bitch.


Sorry to disagree with ya BO,but snow is ALWAYS A BITCH!!!!


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by lina *_
> Afraid?
> 
> Hehehe....that was easy!
> ...


----------



## lina (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by Dero *_


----------



## Tboy (Apr 17, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Ya' know, if you'd put a little meat on your bones I could help you with that.




 Oldbob, you think you could put your walker down long enough to do anything?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

You like snow hey BO. Well try having it for 10 outta 12 months and see how you enjoy it.


----------



## BUSTINOUT (Apr 17, 2003)

Well if I disliked it, then I'd move.  Just a suggestion. lol


----------



## Dero (Apr 17, 2003)

...not always that easy Bo!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 17, 2003)

Oh my...long story...plus even though i hate the snow with a passion...we sure do appreciate summers.
I can't leave my little brother behind to freeze his butt off anyways...i was going to move to Florida...but since Dave is not willing to put out, well its history...


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 17, 2003)

I spent 10 minutes reading this post....now I am at the end and I can't remember what the point was.  

Oh well, then I'll just say hi to J'Bo.

Oh...when you get th new "girls"  in September...I wanna hear about'um. I want to get some work done...just not enough money, yet. LOL


----------



## david (Apr 18, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by BUSTINOUT *_
> Well if I disliked it, then I'd move.  Just a suggestion. lol



nuh aaw wahh aha hha... hey j'bo and BO!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Competition? What are you talkin about?
> There is NOTHING going on between us otherthan chatting as friends. So if Burner is interested..then take him. LOL.


burner IS interested...wait...with j'bo, right???


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

Damn I hope so!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by buff_tat2d_chick *_
> I spent 10 minutes reading this post....now I am at the end and I can't remember what the point was.
> 
> Oh well, then I'll just say hi to J'Bo.
> ...



I forgot what the point of this thread was too....oh yah it was because Dave dared me to actually phone his ass. No one dares me and gets away with it. 

Glad you came over to say hi Buff. I like you. Hehe.

I will definately let you know about my 2 new friends when they come to town. They are going to be small little b's only. The smaller the better in my opinion...i just want them to be round and full. haha.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

Morning my little pervs....i mean men (Dave, DM, and BO)

I am not whining Dave...i am happy to be here to see my little bro grow up...someone has to teach him about health and how to treat a lady.


----------



## buff_tat2d_chic (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> Morning my little pervs....i mean men (Dave, DM, and BO)
> 
> I am not whining Dave...i am happy to be here to see my little bro grow up...someone has to teach him about health and how to treat a lady.


  Atta girl J'Bo...keep'um in line!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

well he has a long way to go...since he is still only 4 years old....he pulls at girls shirts and spits at them....what a typical man.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> well he has a long way to go...since he is still only 4 years old....he pulls at girls shirts and spits at them....what a typical man.



Are you sure you didn't mean 40?


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

No, that would involve more slobbering, and/or drooling than spitting I would think.

Although I'm only speculating since I'm not there yet.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

4...40 same difference..

he is only 4 though...well 4 next month....i cant wait til his b.day so i can spoil him.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> 4...40 same difference..



Yeah, that's kind of my point, and you think you're gonna change that?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)




----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_



OK, you said you were sticking around to make sure he was raised to be a gentleman, or words to that effect.  My point is that it doesn't matter HOW you raise him, he's a guy.  4 - 40 - 400 it doesn't matter, guys are guys.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

Must be the yam-skin fungus J'Bo.....I'd go see a shrink, er, doctor.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2003)

oh yah Albob...we will just see about that one. My bro is going to be "the ladies man".

DM= you wanta start with me? Cause your askin for it


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh yah Albob...we will just see about that one. My bro is going to be "the ladies man".



Then you better take that skirt off him and give him back his leather jacket.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 21, 2003)

Oh yeah? Okay, put up your dukes.........







Wow! Nice dukes!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

DM is about to get knocked the fuq out!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 24, 2003)

fighting??? where???  i got 10 on albob


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by CRASHMAN *_
> fighting??? where???  i got 10 on albob



Only $10?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

you better only have $10 on A, cause i am going to knock the rocker out from under DM.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> you better only have $10 on A, cause i am going to knock the rocker out from under DM.



Now wait just a damn minute here, who's fighting who in this thing???   Am I fighting DM?  If so, $10 ain't enough.  Am I fighting J'Bo?  If so, your money's on the wrong person.  (I'd let her win in the nicest kind of way.   )


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

Huh? Wha? Fighting? Which way did he go? Which way did he go? Where!? Kick his ass Rusty! Hmmmm.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

I am fightin DM. Cause he is sleeping. Old Fart.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I am fightin DM. Cause he is sleeping. Old Fart.



My money's on J'Bo.


----------



## DaMayor (Apr 24, 2003)

See? I could kick your ass in my sleep.....if I could find it, that is.


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

WEIRD??


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

oh you can find it alright....i am proud to say that my bubble butt is on the way...i have working to get a round butt for a LONG time. Slowly butt surely it is coming.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> oh you can find it alright....i am proud to say that my bubble butt is on the way...i have working to get a round butt for a LONG time. Slowly butt surely it is coming.



So J'Bo's turning into J-Lo?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

I could only hope cause shes got an ass that rocks.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_ shes got an ass that rocks.



Damn straight.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

..and she's also jenny from the block...


----------



## david (Apr 24, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by J'Bo *_
> I could only hope cause shes got an ass that rocks.




I just saw her ass hanging in Flashdance (making of) and I don't think it's anuything special.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 24, 2003)

suit yourself. you probably like those mini boney butts. well i like big bubble butts.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 24, 2003)

booty-licious!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by ALBOB *_
> Only $10?



i emptied my piggy bank to come up with that it's all i have 

wait i bet my mom's mastercard


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

do that...you are bet your new addy will be under a bridge!


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

ya my new home under the bridge with joe the hobo


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

I had this homeless woman come up to my car the other night wile I was downtown parking to get my pay check form the club....I just kept on talking with the friend of mine on my cell...she finally walked off....
oof...


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

i like it when they come wash your window 

then you drive off


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)

ever wonder what is in their bottles that they use to wash yer windows with???


----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

i perfer not to think about it seems blue


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 25, 2003)




----------



## CRASHMAN (Apr 25, 2003)

that could just be the container


----------



## david (Apr 25, 2003)




----------

